# [ 2013 ] Any AARP members around?



## DaveNV (Jan 31, 2013)

I've finally come to the conclusion that I'm not getting any younger, (Surprise!!  ), and I joined AARP.  I'm wondering if anyone around here is an AARP member, and how you make the most of your membership.  What do use it for, and what insider tricks would you care to share?

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2013)

Regal Movie Theaters - Popcorn and a drink for half-price:
http://discounts.aarp.org/offer/regal-entertainment-group/deal/77216/uSource/MTFO

Car Rental Discounts - http://discounts.aarp.org/savings/aarp-travel/car/uSource/HCTN/categoryId/401/subCategoryId/403

Walgreens - this Fri. only (Feb. 1) - 
http://discounts.aarp.org/offer/walgreens/deal/435011/uSource/LTBX

Restaurants:
http://discounts.aarp.org/savings/food-andamp;-wine/uSource/MTTCO/categoryId/150


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 31, 2013)

In addition, senior citizens get the best (priced) healthcare! I worked for United Healthcare, and their Medicare Advantage plans - branded through AARP - save a HUGE amount on medical care. So, if you're within 3 months of being qualified for Medicare, look into a Medicare Advantage with Prescription Drug plan through AARP/United Healthcare. If you already have Medicare, the Annual Enrollment Period (aka "Open Enrollment") for Medicare Advantage plans starts October 15th. If a Medicare Advantage plan with AARP is not available in your area, other companies should have it. United Healthcare has Medicare Part-D plans nationwide starting around $15/month.

As a side note, CVS/Caremark sold Part-D plans ("Silverscript"), but is currently sanctioned by CMS (Center for Medicare and Medicaid) because they were switching retirees to other plans without their knowledge. Imagine going to a drug store for a $50 Tier-2 (brand name) December, and having the bill skyrocket to $150 in January due to a deductible you didn't have last year.

TS


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 31, 2013)

I registered and frequently used their Travel Center for the best deals on hotels and auto rental.  Often I had counter people argue with me about the validity of my rates, especially when traveling in Alaska.  The key for me was booking far enough in advance to get one of the limited "lowest" rates made possible through AARP membership.

I've since allowed my AARP membership to expire, however, due to the sorts of policies and groups they support with membership money.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 31, 2013)

I joined AARP  but let my membership expire. I didnt see any benefit except a little discount at some motels. What I learned is that when checking in all you have to do is ask..."Do AARP members get a discount?"...and they give it to you

I do buy the United Health Care Medicare Advantage plan offered through AARP, but you dont have to be a member to do that.

AARP is one of the biggest, Washington DC lobbyists. If their legislative goals are your  goals then by all means give them money to fight the good fight  But if you believe social security and medicare need some reform; your membership in AARP is funding another point of view.

AARP operates as a non-profit but they have an affiliate  AARP Services Inc. which is managed wholly for profit.  I wonder about conflict of interest and their real motives, when I realize that on the one hand they argue for health insurance reform (Obama care) and on the other hand they profit enormously from the sale of insurance policies.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm with the last two posters - I let my AARP membership expire because I don't agree with some of their policies.  I also didn't find that discounts were generally any better than with AAA.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the magazine. The discounts aren't bad, but as stated, there are other ways to get them. I will refrain from skating the 'thin ice' of commentary on the 'gray army'

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 31, 2013)

Timeshare Von said:


> I've since allowed my AARP membership to expire, however, due to the sorts of policies and groups they support with membership money.



I considered letting my membership expire for similar reasons but ended up renewing as I like their publications.

George


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jan 31, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> United Healthcare has Medicare Part-D plans nationwide starting around $15/month.



I heard about this last year and was eager to enroll. I take no prescription medicine, so I get no benefit from Part-D and want the cheapest plan I can find. Unhappily I found it's not available in AZ, or at least not in Yavapai County. I think 5 states are excluded.


----------



## short (Jan 31, 2013)

tashamen said:


> I'm with the last two posters - I let my AARP membership expire because I don't agree with some of their policies.  I also didn't find that discounts were generally any better than with AAA.



Same here.  I have not renewed for a couple years and I still get the magazine and other mailings.

Hotels and such done ask to see the card and don't care if it is current.

I suspect even the United HC would give a supplement through them at the same price even if you were not an uptodate member.

AARP is a marketing enterprise.

Now that your have paid your first membership year there is no need to pay again.

Short


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2013)

Please don't make this a political thread or it will be closed.  

It's OK to say, I'm not a member because I disagree with their policies - it's not OK to discuss their politics, and your politics...


----------



## ronparise (Jan 31, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Please don't make this a political thread or it will be closed.
> 
> It's OK to say, I'm not a member because I disagree with their policies - it's not OK to discuss their politics, and your politics...



No one has even come close to discussing policy, much less politics


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2013)

What do you call this? 



> AARP is one of the biggest, Washington DC lobbyists. If their legislative goals are your goals then by all means give them money to fight the good fight But if you believe social security and medicare need some reform; your membership in AARP is funding another point of view.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 31, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> What do you call this?



A attempted debate to get rid of health care benifits?


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 31, 2013)

*Thanks, Everyone!*

I appreciate the replies.  My reasoning for the OP was to ask how to maximize this new membership.  I was unaware of any politics associated with this organization, and frankly, I'm not interested in discussing that sort of thing.  I joined because my (now deceased) parents raved about AARP, and it seems everywhere I turn, an AARP discount of some sort is offered.  Certain that all things are not created equally, I'm know some discounts are useful, others are just a bit of white noise.  A 10% off discount offered six ways from Sunday that happens to also mention AARP isn't much of a discount, in my mind.  But a "real" discount given to AARP members may be something useful to me.  If I can save a few dollars here and there on things I would pay for anyway, then this $15 membership will quickly pay for itself.

I am several years away from retirement, so the Medicare discussion doesn't help at this time.  But thanks, everyone, for the comments.  It's good to know there is more to this than a wishful thinking thing. 

Dave


----------



## PStreet1 (Jan 31, 2013)

We used to be AARP members, but let it lapse.  We are now AMAC members--roughly the same benefits, different philosophy.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 31, 2013)

I've found that their discounts are usually equal to those offered by AAA, web booking, 50+ traveller, or a myriad of other discount options.

Once in a while though they are by far the lowest.  A few years ago we booked a car rental from National with pickup in Orlando and drop off in Nashville.  Most of the rental companies wanted high fees for the drop off in another location.  Using a National Emerald card obtained through Mousesavers.com and booking through the AARP site turned out to be a significant savings.  That paid for our membership for quite a few years.  It pays to check all options when looking for low rates.  The car rental AARP rate does require you to enter your AARP number.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 31, 2013)

I took out membership when I hit 50, just to confirm to my friends and family I was getting old! 

But I let it lapse after a year or so for some of the same reasons mentioned here.  

While the magazine has some good articles (lots of the same stuff is available online of course), I just found it was way too much advertising for the products AARP was pushing.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 31, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> What do you call this?



Denise..I presented both sides and didnt favor either one. Hardly political on my part...AARP on the other hand is a political lobbying organization. and I suspect may folks on tug that dont live inside the beltway know that.  Now they do

  My point is that AARP is a lobbying organization and if you are going to join you should understand how they are spending your money


----------



## ronparise (Jan 31, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> A attempted debate to get rid of health care benifits?



No...not even close..I carry a medicare card...I certainly dont want to get rid of it...I sent you a pm to let you know what my position on health care insurance  is


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 31, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Please don't make this a political thread or it will be closed.
> 
> It's OK to say, I'm not a member because I disagree with their policies - it's not OK to discuss their politics, and your politics...






DeniseM said:


> What do you call this?


Thank you Denise, my blood pressure decreased after reading your timely and supported rebuttal. 

Oh yeah, I have a 5-year membership to AARP and proud of it.


----------



## kwilson (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for expressing my opinion for me. I couldn't have done it better.



ronparise said:


> I joined AARP  but let my membership expire. I didnt see any benefit except a little discount at some motels. What I learned is that when checking in all you have to do is ask..."Do AARP members get a discount?"...and they give it to you
> 
> I do buy the United Health Care Medicare Advantage plan offered through AARP, but you dont have to be a member to do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I like the magazine. The discounts aren't bad, but as stated, there are other ways to get them. I will refrain from shaking the 'thin ice' of commentary on the 'gray army'
> 
> Jim



Gotta watch out for that gray army, rumor has it the baby boomers are well on their way to retireing and a bunch of them are retired.  They are probably driving the recovery in the travel industry and would make great customers.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 31, 2013)

I signed DH & me up for the AARP as a joke when he turned 50. (I'm 5 years younger than him.) Now that *I'm* fifty, I'm not finding it so funny. 

They do have a great magazine and newsletter, though. (Other than they seem to think everyone can and should walk for exercise. A lot of elderly people can't walk.) 



DeniseM said:


> Regal Movie Theaters - Popcorn and a drink for half-price:
> http://discounts.aarp.org/offer/regal-entertainment-group/deal/77216/uSource/MTFO
> 
> Car Rental Discounts - http://discounts.aarp.org/savings/aarp-travel/car/uSource/HCTN/categoryId/401/subCategoryId/403
> ...


Thanks for the tips, Denise! 

It looks like I can "link" my AARP account to my Walgreens account. Hopefully, that will mean I automatically get the AARP discount, on days it is in effect!

http://discounts.aarp.org seems to be the general URL for AARP discounts.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 31, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Denise..I presented both sides and didnt favor either one. Hardly political on my part...AARP on the other hand is a political lobbying organization. and I suspect may folks on tug that dont live inside the beltway know that.  Now they do
> 
> My point is that AARP is a lobbying organization and if you are going to join you should understand how they are spending your money



Ron - Politics are not permitted on TUG, including "presenting both sides."

Some people have the misconception that politics is only related to the Democrats and Republicans - this is incorrect.  When you start talking about what the government should and should not do, you are talking politics.

When you say you don't agree with AARP's political views - you are definitely talking politics... 



> Avoid posting about *politics*, religion, or contentious social issues
> Unless directly related to timesharing, such discussions are prohibited in these forums, including TUG Lounge. We've been down that road before, it was ugly, and *we are not going there again*.



If you disagree with this rule, please contact TUGBrian.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 31, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I signed DH & me up for the AARP as a joke when he turned 50. (I'm 5 years younger than him.) Now that *I'm* fifty, I'm not finding it so funny.



 Im not sure who thought it was so funny but at 50 I thought my membership was a birthday joke. Now Im glad someone, most likely my wife, signed me up. Hertz has a spouse drives free with the aarp code. 

Bill


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm not a member but I am an AARP Tax Prep volunteer, we will efile your taxes for free if you are low income or senior over 60.  

Dial 211 for an appointment.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 31, 2013)

Just to elaborate on the AARP discounts on cars & hotels . . . if you book through their online "Travel Center" (which requires a current AARP member number) the deals are often MUCH BETTER than what you will get on a hotel chain's website or at the registration counter.

When I travel to Alaska and know far enough in advance (more than 90-120 days), I've been able to save between 30 and 50% on a nightly rate.  Like I said, the deals have been so good that the owners/manager have challenged the rate.  One hotel owner questioned "Who do you know here that gave you that rate?"  I had to produce my AARP Travel Center reservation document to prove I legitimately received the quote online.

Lastly, I purposefully worded my concerns about AARP so as to avoid making my point of view political.  I appreciate those who followed suit


----------



## M. Henley (Feb 1, 2013)

*Not a Member*

I do not belong due to my experience with their lobbyists during my years in the state legislature.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 1, 2013)

M. Henley said:


> I do not belong due to my experience with their lobbyists during my years in the state legislature.


So much for talking about vacation & travel, NOT about politics.


----------



## Dandc3 (Jan 24, 2014)

*AARP*



BMWguynw said:


> I've finally come to the conclusion that I'm not getting any younger, (Surprise!!  ), and I joined AARP.  I'm wondering if anyone around here is an AARP member, and how you make the most of your membership.  What do use it for, and what insider tricks would you care to share?
> 
> Dave


We are AARP members. I don't get anything in the way of discounts. I belong because  the membership supports their lobby & I do like the magazine. Oh, & as a spouse gets a free membership,my wife is a member too, came free with the marriage...


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not a member, but I volunteer with the AARP Foundation Tax Aide service, we provide free tax filing for seniors and low income.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## swditz (Jan 24, 2014)

I joined a few years ago because I was offered @$250/year savings on my car insurance. Then a year later with no change in my driving history they magically went up $250/year. went back to my prior insurance carrier, got the previous price and let my membership laps. They offer no discounts I cant get elsewhere.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 24, 2014)

tashamen said:


> I'm with the last two posters - I let my AARP membership expire because I don't agree with some of their policies.  I also didn't find that discounts were generally any better than with AAA.



I also don't agree with many of their policies and don't use their discounts, but because I like their magazines I keep my membership alive.  To me it is like paying for a subscription.

George


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 24, 2014)

Timeshare Von said:


> I registered and frequently used their Travel Center for the best deals on hotels and auto rental.  Often I had counter people argue with me about the validity of my rates, especially when traveling in Alaska.  The key for me was booking far enough in advance to get one of the limited "lowest" rates made possible through AARP membership.
> 
> I've since allowed my AARP membership to expire, however, due to the sorts of policies and groups they support with membership money.



I have since renewed, obtaining two years of free membership thanks to some special offers from Walgreens.  If you Google Walgreens AARP you may also find some deals out there for free membership.

For our upcoming trip to Alaska, I was able to pick up a couple of hotel reservations in Fairbanks for August.  The rooms were still in the AARP Expedia inventory at around $70/night.  Now, with summer rates in the system, they are more than twice that amount.

Great deals on travel can be found with them, if you plan ahead and keep looking.


----------



## maggiesmom (Jan 24, 2014)

*AARP discounts*

My Husband & I use your AARP card for different things, from Cell phone Bill (we were paying $154.00 a month now 34.00 for 2 phones) and we use it a Michaels Store and the movies ,car rental(better than my AAA Rates in Michigan), we use it for hotel stays. So yes you can this helps.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 24, 2014)

Timeshare Von said:


> I have since renewed, obtaining two years of free membership thanks to some special offers from Walgreens.  If you Google Walgreens AARP you may also find some deals out there for free membership.



Here is a link to the current deal, which expires 3/31/14.  A note about the offer . . . if you are a current member, they will add the "free year" to the renewal date . . . at least that is how they handled it last year.


----------



## maggiesmom (Jan 24, 2014)

*AARP Discounts*

Here's just 1 of the discounts their(AARP) are having now, So if your in Orlando look this up:

*(If this is not allowed please remove to the correct place, Thank you)*

Special Offer on La Nouba™ in Orlando 



Members pay $75 on Adult and Child Category 2 tickets on La Nouba™ by Cirque du Soleil® in Orlando.

Members may purchase tickets for themselves and up to 5 guests.
Exclusively at Walt Disney World® Resort.

Buy now for January 28 through March 15 performances.



Restrictions 


Tickets available for purchase now until March 15, 2014. Valid for Tuesday-Saturday performances January 28 - March 15, 2014.Seating subject to availability. Proof of AARP Membership required. Over the phone reservations may be made up to 30 days of the show date.Tickets will be available for pick up at the La Nouba™ Box Office will call window. Offer is not valid for previously purchased tickets and cannot be combined with any other offer.
1.Buy tickets online via our secure AARPdiscounts.com website.
2.Call the Disney Reservation Center up to 30 days of the show date at 1-407-939-7328 and ask for the AARP members-only offer.
Just show your AARP Membership Card to retrieve your tickets at the box office!
3.Purchase discounted tickets at the La Nouba Theater Box Office window, located at Downtown Disney West Side. Members must show their membership cards to receive the offer.


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 24, 2014)

We get 25 % discount on Papa John's pizza here  for being members!


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 24, 2014)

Don't agree with their "other" activities and get the same, and most time better, discounts thru many other avenues. So I never joined. 

Cheers


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 24, 2014)

I started this thread last year because I wanted to find out whether AARP was worthwhile.  Those of you who use it seem to like it quite a bit.  Those who dislike it have your own reasons, and I respect that.

For me, what I found over this last year, is that I can't take advantage of many of their discounts because I'm not retired, not free to travel on short notice, not living in an area where they provide usable discounts on things, or because I'm not looking to purchase the thing they're discounting.  

So after a year of getting absolutely zero from the membership, I've decided not to renew. Maybe after I'm retired, things will be different. But for now, I'm done. 

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 24, 2014)

I also joined last year and didn't take advantage of the discounts I guess, and just let it lapse.  But, like others, I still get the magazine which I scan once in awhile.  

May change my tune once I'm close to Medicare.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 25, 2014)

I often ask of there's a senior discount, AARP, AAA, public tv, etc.  often there is, and they rarely ask for the card.  I flip through the magazine a bit, and concur with an earlier poster re too many ads for things they sell or sponsor.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been a member since I was old enough to be one.  I sometimes read the magazines and always do the crossword and other puzzles.  I enjoy reading some of the articles but I seldom read the entire thing cover to cover. 

I used the AARP discount once at a hotel.  It was almost an afterthought.  I know AARP has discounts but I always forget to check what they are.  

Hopefully, I will remember to do that before our next big purchases or vacations.


----------



## momeason (Jan 25, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I joined AARP  but let my membership expire. I didnt see any benefit except a little discount at some motels. What I learned is that when checking in all you have to do is ask..."Do AARP members get a discount?"...and they give it to you
> 
> I do buy the United Health Care Medicare Advantage plan offered through AARP, but you dont have to be a member to do that.
> 
> ...



AARP definitely supports Medicare and Social Security Reform. The structure of that reform is the debate. I will stay away from political details.
I love their magazine and the articles about interesting people over 50 and movie reviews for those of us over 50.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 25, 2014)

For those of us not yet of real retirement age (60, 62 or 65, whatever), the AARP discounts may be the only thing available to us.

That said, I have found many discounts on travel (hotel & cars in particular) that have been nearly "too good to be true" . . . so much so, the counter person or managers have questioned their legitimacy.  Of course, with copies in hand, they have had to honor them.


----------



## maggiesmom (Jan 25, 2014)

Timeshare Von,

We have also had that happen, went to check-in and the lady at the front desk said the rom rate was wrong and it was to be 35.00 more. I asked to speak with the manger and told them the rate was AARP . They were going to argue about, but I told them I would call the travel Dept. with AARP and they said they would honor it this time. So from that point on, I copy everything, it's a pain but it saves me trouble.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 25, 2014)

*Another alternative to AARP*

https://amac.us

And another............

http://www.generationamerica.org


And another............

http://www.americanseniors.org


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2014)

Folks - please don't make this political.  Please stick to AARP's discounts and services and avoid their political views.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 25, 2014)

It's all Dave's fault for starting this thread a year ago!   :hysterical:

Actually, good to hear of the discounts being decent, so we'll have to try those.  Must say I was 'less than impressed' with some measly $3 off our hotel bill we got once we tried AAA.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 26, 2014)

muranojo said:


> It's all Dave's fault for starting this thread a year ago!   :hysterical:




I'm such a rabble-rouser. 

Dave


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 26, 2014)

A year and a half ago, when I joined AARP, I decided that I'm not getting any younger, so I joined AARP with a 5-year subscription, at a reduced rate.


Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 26, 2014)

One thing that I haven't seen mentioned is that I often find that, as a senior, I can get the reduced "prepayment" (discounted, but non refundable) price on a hotel, but with cancellation privileges.  In order to prove that I am eligible, at least one hotel chain asked me to type in my AARP number - no number, then the reduced price is available, but the fee is non-refundable.


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 31, 2014)

Definition of politics:  "the activities associated with the governance of a country or other area, esp. the debate or conflict among individuals or parties having or hoping to achieve power." 

AARP's mission statement from their website:  "AARP is dedicated to enhancing quality of life for all as we age. We lead positive social change and deliver value to members through information, advocacy and service."

Seems to me that someone owes Ron an apology.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patri (Jan 31, 2014)

wjappraise said:


> AARP's mission statement from their website:  "AARP is dedicated to *enhancing quality of life* for all as we age. We lead *positive social change* and deliver value to members through information, *advocacy* and service."
> 
> Seems to me that someone owes Ron an apology.



All subjective, and partisan in how they are achieved, therefore political.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 31, 2014)

wjappraise said:


> Definition of politics:  "the activities associated with the governance of a country or other area, esp. the debate or conflict among individuals or parties having or hoping to achieve power."
> 
> AARP's mission statement from their website:  "AARP is dedicated to enhancing quality of life for all as we age. We lead positive social change and deliver value to members through information, advocacy and service."
> 
> ...



WOW . . . the discussion/debate involving Ron P regarding the possibility of the discussion being "political" was a year ago.

Denise merely reminded us all again more recently, to keep it away from "going there" with the merits & benefits of AARP.

I will say that AARP is a VERY political organization.  Their mission pretty much says as much without saying it outright "We lead positive social change and deliver value to members through information, advocacy and service."


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am a AARP member.. But I am put off every day receiving mail from them soliciting their products (health insurance, life insurance and auto policies) .

That is my opinion only.


----------

